# Recent trip to TO Zoo!



## OttawaPhotog (May 2, 2007)

Just some pics of a recent trip to the Toronto Zoo! Our trip was mainly for the Tigers, but ended up shooting some others as well!

Enjoy!

1.






2.





3. A little camera shy this time!





4.





5.





6.





7.





8. Siberian Tiger





9. Sumatran Tiger





I do have more but I will leave it at that! 

Thanks for looking!

Tim


----------



## Antarctican (May 2, 2007)

Nice series, Tim!  You did well with the jaguars, as they're always tough to shoot through the glass. And the last one, of the tiger, is really good too.


----------



## OttawaPhotog (May 2, 2007)

Thanks for the comments Antarctian!  

The Jaguar is actually through the fence on the far right side up the little hill!


----------



## Antarctican (May 2, 2007)

^^^ Ahhh, I was trying to figure out the angle and thought you'd taken it from near the little pond.

Is the last pic of a Siberian tiger? (as opposed to the Sumatran. It's the Sumatran that has the 3 cubs)


----------



## OttawaPhotog (May 2, 2007)

Antarctican said:


> ^^^ Ahhh, I was trying to figure out the angle and thought you'd taken it from near the little pond.
> 
> Is the last pic of a Siberian tiger? (as opposed to the Sumatran. It's the Sumatran that has the 3 cubs)


 

The last one was the Siberian Male! I do have some of the Sumatran mother's (Britney) face that show some good detail. I'll see if I can find one!

Edited 1st post with new pic!


----------



## Antarctican (May 3, 2007)

Ohhh, the new pic is really good too!


----------



## Chiller (May 3, 2007)

Excellent shootin Tim.  The last two are my faves.  
 Im hoping to get back again in the next week or so.  I gotta get the shots of the baby cheetahs yet.


----------



## OttawaPhotog (May 3, 2007)

Thanks Chiller!  

The gf wants to make a calendar of my shots of the Tigers once I get some more!


----------



## SleepingWolf (May 3, 2007)

pretty cats...i have to get out there on my next trip to To.


----------



## ClarkKent (May 4, 2007)

I love number 6


----------

